# Youth duck hunting in POC



## klintdillard (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm taking my nephew duck hunting Saturday morning, evening and Sunday morning if anybody is interested in taking there little one hunting. Will be on an air ranger just help split fuel. You can call or text Klint 832-595-7292. Sorry for the late notic.


----------

